# calculator circuit



## مهندس ايمن على (19 أبريل 2009)

*دائرة calculator circuit*

السلام عليكم اقدم لكم دائرة الكترونية للتنفيذ كمشروع وهى دائرة الالة الحاسبة او ال calculator
الرابط
اضغط هنا​


----------



## محمدالقبالي (19 أبريل 2009)

اخي الكريم مشكور على الدائرة ولكن 

هذه الدائرة ليست كما قلت (دائرة الحاسبة) وانما هي عبارة عن دائرة يتم التحكم بها عن طريق متحكم صغري وفائدتها هي التحكم بشدة اضاءة لمبة led عن طريق التحكم بالتيار والفولتيه عن طريق مقاومة متغيرة ويتم عرض هذه القيم عن طريق شاشة عرض


----------



## فيفيان عبد (1 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
لو سمحت انا محتاجه دايره calculator باستخدام ALU ضرورى 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (1 مايو 2009)

الصفحة التى وضعها مهندس أيمن على - بها رابطين الأول
http://www.brouhaha.com/~eric/hpcalc/patents/4232382.pdf
لآلة حاسبة والثانى لدائرة Led


----------



## الاستاذ بندر (23 مارس 2010)

موقع جميل


----------



## abd_alkaraim (24 مارس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## مستر اكاديمي (24 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## منه الله جابر (16 مايو 2010)

نفسي اعمل مشروع دائره الحاسبه ولكن للجمع والطرح والقسمه والضرب فقط


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (16 مايو 2010)

هل اضطلعت على الرابط السابق؟؟


----------



## ايمن سعدة ايمن (10 مارس 2012)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ايمن سعدة ايمن (10 مارس 2012)

اتمنى من اللةان نتاول الموضوع بشرح مستفيض


----------



## ايمن سعدة ايمن (10 مارس 2012)

انا محتاج لدائرة تغذية متعددة الجهود من 1.2 فولت الى 30 فولت ايمن سعدة


----------



## ايمن سعدة ايمن (10 مارس 2012)

اخوانى الاعزاء نرجو وضع * دائره الحاسبه مع شرح كامل *


----------

